# Hebrew Script on Macintosh



## 22caps

Does anybody know how to get the Hebrew script to display correctly in the forums when using a Macintosh?  I am using OS X 10.4  Thanks!


----------



## lauranazario

Hi 22 caps.
Mac running on Tiger... but using _which_ browser???? (Safari, Firefox, Opera, Explorer, etc.)
Check your browser's character set alternatives and adjust your choice accordingly to view Hebrew characters. 

For example: Try Western or Central European (Explorer choices)

Saludos,
LN


----------



## 22caps

ooh... well i'm using safari... i have netscape.... and i haven't opera, firefox, or explorer.  Do I need one of those?  And if so or no, how do I get the hebrew up there?


----------



## lauranazario

At home I use an iMac running on OSX (10.4.3).
Using the Safari 2.0.2 browser I can see Hebrew characters without making any special modifications.

In Safari, go to View Menu, look for Text Encoding and select "Default" from the list of options. This is my current setting and I can see Hebrew characters.

Saludos,
LN


----------



## Jana337

lauranazario said:
			
		

> At home I use an iMac running on OSX (10.4.3).
> Using the Safari 2.0.2 browser I can see Hebrew characters without making any special modifications.
> 
> In Safari, go to View Menu, look for Text Encoding and select "Default" from the list of options. This is my current setting and I can see Hebrew characters.
> 
> Saludos,
> LN


Laura, could you please post a couple of Hebrew words here, using Safari? I guess 22caps can read Hebrew texts elsewhere on the web. He just cannot post in Hebrew in this forum (only ??? displayed in his post - to everyone).

Thanks,

Jana


----------



## lauranazario

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Laura, could you please post a couple of Hebrew words here, using Safari? I guess 22caps can read Hebrew texts elsewhere on the web. He just cannot post in Hebrew in this forum (only ??? displayed in his post - to everyone).


This was "lifted" from a Hebrew thread and copied here for demonstration purposes (using Safari 2.0.2 on an iMac running on 10.4.3). 

????? 
????? 
?????
?????
?????
?????
?????
??????


----------



## lauranazario

Now this is weird... when I copied the Hebrew text it was visible as hebrew characters but when I hit the Submit Reply button, they all became question marks!!!

I get the same view results --in this particular thread-- using Safari 2.0.2 & Firefox 1.0
But when I look at Hebrew threads I can see the Hebrew characters.


----------



## Jana337

lauranazario said:
			
		

> Now this is weird... when I copied the Hebrew text it was visible as hebrew characters but when I hit the Submit Reply button, they all became question marks!!!
> 
> I get the same view results --in this particular thread-- using Safari 2.0.2 & Firefox 1.0
> But when I look at Hebrew threads I can see the Hebrew characters.


Thanks for corroboration: 22caps can read our Hebrew threads as well (I mean, I am not aware of any complaints).

Jana


----------



## amikama

Hi 22caps,

I asked it for you in a Hebrew-speaking Macintosh forum. When they answer me I'll let you know.

Hope it'll help,
amikama.


----------



## amikama

I got this answer from the Macintosh forum: 



> He should use the built in Hebrew support, not a special 3rd party font.
> To turn on the Hebrew keyboard:
> * Go to "System Preferences"
> * Go to "International"
> * Click on "input Menu"
> * Mark the checkbox near "Hebrew"
> 
> He would have to change the keyboard shortcut to switch to Hebrew. In the same window, click on "Keyboard Shortcuts", and adjust the shortcut for "Select Previous input source" to something different that the one Spotlight uses (by default, they use the same shortcut).


 
Let me know if this works.


----------

